# G0438 question



## bonzaibex (Jan 7, 2011)

I know I'm going to get this question from multiple docs--if a patient is already an established Medicare patient in the practice and has had physicals in previous years, can the doctor charge a G0438 for the AWV done in 2011 if all documentation requirements & other criteria are met?  

Becky, CPC


----------

